# All Creatures Great and Small



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Did you watch it? 







Did you like it? 

I just said my name to someone on the phone and it sound pretty much the same as one of the characters. I had totally forgotten this programme but she started humming the theme tune  

I liked it, not sure if it will have stood the test of time though?


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic show. 

Shame they don't repeat it really.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2009)

Loved the books, couldn't watch the show without thinking 'where is the tardis?'


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2009)

Loved it at the time

Never watched it on repeat, so not sure how it'd bear up, but I loved all the characters, the animals, the countryside, and the food that those hulking big Yorkshirewomen would serve up 

Actually, I think I read the books as well - and thoroughly enjoyed them


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Loved it at the time
> 
> Never watched it on repeat, so not sure how it'd bear up, but I loved all the characters, the animals, the countryside, and the food that those hulking big Yorkshirewomen would serve up
> 
> Actually, I think I read the books as well - and thoroughly enjoyed them



Herriot describing a dog he couldn't save from it's necrotic mange made me get grit in my eye aged 12


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Loved the books, couldn't watch the show without thinking 'where is the tardis?'



heh, I just had a brief thought 'hmm, Tom Baker wasn't in it'


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Seven series, never realised there were that many. 



> The Darrowby practice added a young vet with a liking for badgers in the form of John McGlynn playing Calum Buchanan


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2009)

James Herriot's missus used to get me & my mate tickets to Sunderland away games.

So there you go.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Theme tune with downloadable sheet music 


From the programme


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2009)

Loved it!

The whole family use to really look forward to it at the weekends!

It was a special time.
Aw I'm feeling all squidgy inside thinking about it, plus the boy just got the theme tune up on youtube


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> James Herriot's missus used to get me & my mate tickets to Sunderland away games.
> 
> So there you go.



Oooooooh


----------



## trashpony (May 11, 2009)

I used to love it when they sent Tristam (sp? or is it Tristram?) off to stick his hand up a cow. 

I also remember being scandalised when whatever his name is that played James left his wife and ran off with Carol Drinkwater


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I used to love it when they sent Tristam (sp? or is it Tristram?) off to stick his hand up a cow.
> 
> I also remember being scandalised when whatever his name is that played James left his wife and ran off with Carol Drinkwater



Peter Davidson, he of the Official Worst Companion during his time as Dr Who.

I think we all know which Companion I speak of.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Love YouTube at times of nostalgia....

A documentary about the BBC series from 1978-1990 'All Creatures Great And Small' based on the books by James Alfred Wight about the fictional vet 

Part 1 - 

Part 2 - 
Part 3 -


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I used to love it when they sent Tristam (sp? or is it Tristram?) off to stick his hand up a cow.



I do remember hands in long gloves, up cows arses being a regular feature! 

I'm not even old enough to remember it properly I'm sure


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> James Herriot's missus used to get me & my mate tickets to Sunderland away games.
> 
> So there you go.





kittyP said:


> Oooooooh


----------



## starfish (May 11, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I used to love it when they sent Tristam (sp? or is it Tristram?) off to stick his hand up a cow.
> 
> I also remember being scandalised when whatever his name is that played James left his wife and ran off with Carol Drinkwater



It was Tristan actually. Our first cat was named after him.


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your name is Mrs Pumphrey?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

No, my name is Trickey-Woo


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> James Herriot's missus used to get me & my mate tickets to Sunderland away games.
> 
> So there you go.



do you mean the bloke who wrote them, whose real name was Alf Wight, or the bloke in the TV series, whose real name was Christopher Timothy?

Or do you mean the woman who played Herriot's missus in the TV series, in which case it was either Carol Drinkwater or Lynda Bellingham?

Or what?


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2009)

The bloke who wrote them (who is dead now). His missus.


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2009)

OK.

Thanks


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2009)

No probs.


----------



## trashpony (May 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> It was Tristan actually. Our first cat was named after him.



Of course. Doh


----------



## Dirty Martini (May 11, 2009)

I did watch them, but in the name of homework avoidance.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Never seen it


----------



## Roadkill (May 11, 2009)

It was Sunday-night viewing when I was growing up, and I came to love it.

It's nowhere near as good as the books, but I still think it's great TV.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2009)

Loved it.
Fancied Peter Davison like a bitch.


----------



## oryx (May 11, 2009)

Loved the programme and the books, especially the books. 

I think (apart from Wallace and Gromit much later) it was the only TV programme the whole family agreed on!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

oryx said:


> I think (apart from Wallace and Gromit much later) it was the only TV programme the whole family agreed on!



One Man & His Dog? 
Junior Kickstart? 
Last of the Summer Wine?


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One Man & His Dog?
> *Junior Kickstart? *
> Last of the Summer Wine?


----------



## The Groke (May 12, 2009)

Used to love it.

Read the books too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Loved it, loved the books, loved Peter Davison and wanted to marry him 

Plus it was set in the Dales (though further up than where we lived) which made it doubly if not quadrupably exciting


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

I liked it then, not sure I could sit through an episode now though


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I liked it then, not sure I could sit through an episode now though





I was planning an All Creatures Great & Small evening with steak fajitas and everything.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Oooh, I could look interested if there's fajitas involved


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, I could *c*ook interested if there's fajitas involved


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Searching 'ACG&S' on YouTube gives you most (or all?) of this. Have watched a lot of late and while it is dated it is as I remembered. Forgot what a brilliant character Siegfried Farnon (played by Robert Hardy) was. 

There are 90 hours of this win to watch in total


----------



## Sirena (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Searching 'ACG&S' on YouTube gives you most (or all?) of this. Have watched a lot of late and while it is dated it is as I remembered. Forgot what a brilliant character Siegfried Farnon (played by Robert Hardy) was.


 
I loved Robert Hardy and I can remember the last episode where (I think) war was coming on and everything was going to change and Siegfried nd James were fishing and wondering what would be happening next.  Left me in tears.  It was Sunday evening chocolate but it was a lovely series.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I loved Robert Hardy and I can remember the last episode where (I think) war was coming on and everything was going to change and Siegfried nd James were fishing and wondering what would be happening next. Left me in tears. It was Sunday evening chocolate but it was a lovely series.


 
 

It is his eccentric outbursts about the tiniest things that I really love. The odd old world they live in and how they struggle when the housekeeper goes away for a week is hilarious.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

Loved it. Got a couple of the books somewhere


----------



## Citizen66 (May 13, 2012)

"happen as maybe, mr Herriot, but there's a cow in top field that's really poorly..."


----------



## gosub (May 13, 2012)

dated? its period drama


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Oooh, I could look interested if there's fajitas involved


 
I know you said this a million years ago but, I think you would really quite like it Biddly. 

I was worried that it would not be as good as I remembered but it is and it is really comforting for me on a troubled mind


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I loved Robert Hardy and I can remember the last episode where (I think) war was coming on and everything was going to change and Siegfried nd James were fishing and wondering what would be happening next. Left me in tears. It was Sunday evening chocolate but it was a lovely series.


 
The one where the WW2 is starting is the end of the 3rd series. 
There is series 4 which is after the war and Herriot suddenly has 2 children about 8 and 11.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Last couple of episodes and have done the whole thing through again. It is really good


----------



## xenon (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't think I could watch it now but loved it as a kid.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

xenon said:
			
		

> I don't think I could watch it now but loved it as a kid.



Try


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Last couple of episodes and have done the whole thing through again. It is really good


 
I may have bang up a couple of episodes as I have a week off 

On the subject of 80s Peter Davidson, does anyone remember A very Peculiar Practice?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Very_Peculiar_Practice

I remember this post All Creatures and being allowed to watch it and thinking it was most raunchy  (I would have been 9 or 10 when it started).  I might have to have a nose at it again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

This may be good timing for us with ACG&S ending. I recall the title but not watching it.


----------



## Mab (Jul 6, 2012)

Wish I lived in it. Loved the books and shows . My mums fav.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

How have I not heard of this???? 

http://worldofjamesherriot.org/

Enjoy a great family day out at the World of James Herriot Centre - The premier visitor attraction in Yorkshire!

Set in the picturesque market town of Thirsk, 23 Kirkgate is home to the world famous vet-cum-author James Herriot. Today you can step back in time and experience the life of a vet and see what has made James Herriot into a global phenomenon.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

My mate grew up in Thirsk. His family knew the 'Herriot' family. They probably all do round there.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, I pretty much already told you-



Onket said:


> James Herriot's missus used to get me & my mate tickets to Sunderland away games.
> 
> So there you go.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Robert Hardy


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did you watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I loved it because at age 9 I really really wanted to be a vet. And Flambards-god I loved Flambards.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I loved it because at age 9 I really really wanted to be a vet. And Flambards-god I loved Flambards.



Flambards? I have never seen this?


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know. Have you?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Flambards? I have never seen this?


Yeh a girl thing prob....horsey...romantic lots of planes for the boys....it was on around the same time..


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone please tell Badgers if he has seen Flambards?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers -no you haven't. Unless you area a big girl.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Badgers -no you haven't. Unless you area a big girl.


 
I am a bit fruity at times


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am a bit fruity at times


Ahhhh you have probably seen it then.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Ahhhh you have probably seen it then.



Bring me some hot water, soap and a towel please.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No, my name is Trickey-Woo


 
Come on mods change his name


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.worldofjamesherriot.com/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2017)

Someone has picked me up the full dvd boxset of this for £10


----------



## xenon (Sep 2, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Try



No.  Still haven't. 

  It was a different time man.   Like the other thing with the doctor in the country. I've seen it at my dad's house. I can't watch it voluntarily.


----------



## JTG (Sep 3, 2017)

This thread makes me miss Onket


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I loved it because at age 9 I really really wanted to be a vet. And Flambards-god I loved Flambards.


I always imagine you wearing auld driving goggles and a backwards flat cap


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 3, 2017)

JTG said:


> This thread makes me miss Onket


I've just realised that he is no longer here. Where is he?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I always imagine you wearing auld driving goggles and a backwards flat cap


 What me?
Sadly there us not a tweed cap that can fit on my huge hair ( well maybe if I load it with leave in conditioner)
It's got me thinking though. Maybe I will perfect a kind of hipster tweed Barbara Woodhouse fashion thing for autumn


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 3, 2017)

I've edited.


----------



## JTG (Sep 3, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I've just realised that he is no longer here. Where is he?


He has gone to a better place. One that serves lasagne and chips.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2018)

Harry Potter and All Creatures Great and Small actor Robert Hardy’s art and antiques collection comes to auction in Gloucestershire

Dominic Winter Auctions | FINE ART & ANTIQUES including THE ESTATE OF ROBERT HARDY CBE
 
Anyone up for lending me a grand?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2018)

Working my way through this again 

Which is a bit of a fail as I am currently in the countryside surrounded by sheep and really should be outdoors.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2018)

Granville


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Channel 5 to revive TV drama All Creatures Great and Small
					

Series based on James Herriot books about life as a Yorkshire vet given a fresh interpretation




					www.theguardian.com
				




Not sure about this. 

Channel 5 and PBS


----------



## xenon (Jan 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Try



Nah sorry. Still haven't seen it again. Will let sleeping dogs lie...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Channel 5 to revive TV drama All Creatures Great and Small
> 
> 
> Series based on James Herriot books about life as a Yorkshire vet given a fresh interpretation
> ...


Starts/started tonight I think?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2020)

The new series is filmed in the village where I grew up


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The new series is filmed in the village where I grew up


You should have had a part  a natural Mrs Hall


----------



## D'wards (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm watching. Its OK. The Herriot character lacks the charm of Christopher Timothy but its watchable


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I'm watching. Its OK. The Herriot character lacks the charm of Christopher Timothy but its watchable


 

Am going to watch it but am preparing to be a bit disappointed


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2020)

story of our lives


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> story of our lives


Let's hope that the Last of the Summer Wine and Dear John remakes will distract us from the despair Brexit


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2020)

not to mention the three missing Dads' Army episodes 🤞


----------



## kebabking (Sep 1, 2020)

I like it. Sam West is excellent...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> not to mention the three missing Dads' Army episodes 🤞


And the banned episode of Allo Allo


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2020)

there may have been a reason it was banned


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2020)

My Mother, Yorkshire born and breed and resident of the neighbouring village to where it's filmed, gave me her verdict

"It's a bit _too..... _Yorkshire"


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I like it. Sam West is excellent...



Yep I really liked it too, probably helped by the fact that I love Sam West


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2020)

Just started and _despite my reservations_ it is really really good so far  maybe a bit of grit in my eye already ffs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2020)

Mrs Hall is not as I recall


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2020)

Didnt think I would like it as much as I did. The interaction between Farnan and Herriott is working well I feel.


----------



## Weller (Sep 13, 2020)

Glad I saw this thread as would probably have missed it and re read some of the books during furlough
Loved original series so was expecting to be disappointed but quite enjoyed the first 2 so far Sam West is excellent
Must admit though dont watch much TV series and Ive gotten a bit used to binge watching box sets when I do so waiting for episodes on 5 is a bit strange


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2020)

With the sad passing of Mrs Pumphrey will uncle James be given custody of Trickywoo?


----------



## Weller (Sep 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> With the sad passing of Mrs Pumphrey will uncle James be given custody of Trickywoo?



I know all pets have to pass at sometime and expect it was all the trifles that took him early 
but FFS use the spoiler alert next time please Ive not seen this weeks episode yet 

Oh thank fuck Id read that as the sad passing of Trickywoo


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh Weller, I think you may have missed something


belboid said:


> Diana Rigg, Doncaster’s divinest daughter, has passed away.
> 
> she could never top her early screen performances in the one true Avengers, tho gave it a game go in the Assasnation Bureau and Theatre of Blood, not to mention the Great Muppet Caper.
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> With the sad passing of Mrs Pumphrey will uncle James be given custody of Trickywoo?



which episode is this? I don't remember it in the original series at all.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> which episode is this? I don't remember it in the original series at all.



I couldn't possibly say


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm up to episode 2 so far which is all I can see that channel 5 has transmitted. Not episodes 1 or 2 then?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh two sheds I think you to have missed the point. Did you look at my quote a post or two back


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

Diana Rigg played Mrs. Pumphrey????


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2020)

Blimey, what gave it away


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

Well it was either her or Tricky Woo


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2020)

Bearing in mind I asked the question who gets custody of Tricky...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

__





						All Creatures Great and Small cast | Christmas special, season 2 | Radio Times
					

Channel 5's remake of All Creatures Great and Small, based on James Herriot's memoirs, stars Samuel West, Anna Madeley and Patricia Hodge.



					www.radiotimes.com
				




*



			Diana Rigg plays Mrs Pumphrey
		
Click to expand...

*


apologies I had no idea what you were talking about 

she didn't have her leather gear on which confused me


----------



## Weller (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> apologies I had no idea what you were talking about
> 
> she didn't have her leather gear on which confused me



Tricky woo in leather I know he has expensive human like desires but I seem to recall in the book Mrs Pumphrey refused to put a collar on him because it chaffed his delicate skin  
I can only see 2  episodes on 5 so far  too 



Spoiler



3rd episode is on tonight neither tricky woo or Mrs Pumphrey will be wearing leather


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have watched 2 episodes of ACGAS 2:0 and I must say , I enjoyed them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I have watched 2 episodes of ACGAS 2:0 and I must say , I enjoyed them.


acgas is the neologism alan clark used in his diaries when he had a lengthy episode of flatulence


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

they should have got mark gatiss to play siegfried farnon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> they should have got mark gatiss to play siegfried farnon


Good call  

Siegfried (Hardy) makes the first show and I thought he would be hard/impossible to follow but the new lad is good.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes not at all disappointed - they seem to have gone through the books for stories that weren't in the first versions (which I used to watch with my dad as I recall). Really impressed with them.


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2020)

Long time fan here - books and original series.  Was a bit dubious about a remake but it seems to be going ok so far.


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2020)

Have to say "Helen" seems a little bit on the small side, I always got the impression from the books that she was a sturdy farm lass who could wrangle a cow to the ground and that her strength (in all senses) and capability with livestock were things that he found attractive, she's just a little too little iykwim.  I particularly liked Lynda Bellingham in the role of Helen because I don't think she'd blink about pinning a cow to the barn floor.  (And no that isn't a euphemism)


----------



## oryx (Sep 16, 2020)

Caught up on it last night after reading good reviews, and liked it.

I tried to convince OH, who usually finds things like this a bit schmaltzy, to watch it on the grounds that the guy from The Wire was in it. 

Loved the scene with the cat ID mix up!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 16, 2020)

oryx said:


> Caught up on it last night after reading good reviews, and liked it.
> 
> I tried to convince OH, who usually finds things like this a bit schmaltzy, to watch it on the grounds that the guy from The Wire was in it.
> 
> Loved the scene with the cat ID mix up!


Who did you think was in The Wire?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 16, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Who did you think was in The Wire?


Oh did you think it was Dominic West rather than Sam West?


----------



## oryx (Sep 16, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh did you think it was Dominic West rather than Sam West?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2020)

The beginning titles of this are wonderful. 

I love this kind or art. Is it art deco?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2020)

Haven't seen the new ones for a while but just watching the originals on UK TV (yes I know but it's free ). Did love them first time round and they stand up really well. 

All Creatures Great and Small on UKTV Play for episode 2


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2020)

Mrs T n me think Nicholas Ralph is closer to the character in the books than Christopher Timothy, so big + there.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 2, 2020)

I really like this show now. 

Lovely easy viewing


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I really like this show now.
> 
> Lovely easy viewing


A real comfort blanket on cold, miserable nights.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

Up to episode 4 it really is lovely ❤ up there with the original, and Diana Rigg I bet nobody noticed her


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Up to episode 4 it really is lovely ❤ up there with the original, *and Diana Rigg I bet nobody noticed he*r


How dare you!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Diana Rigg played Mrs. Pumphrey????



That's Pike synchronizing watches in episode 5


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2020)

Senior vet   
Great episode tonight, another big bonding and respect moment, but Helen, he really got it bad tonight 😰


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it wrong that since ACGAS has been on I've found myself wearing more tweed?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Is it wrong that since ACGAS has been on I've found myself wearing more tweed?


No, it is 100% correct


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Is it wrong that since ACGAS has been on I've found myself wearing more tweed?


Are you up from town? In which case, it’s correct.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Is it wrong that since ACGAS has been on I've found myself wearing more tweed?


Harris Tweed I trust.
Not unhappy at the thought of another series, now where is the Christmas special.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Harris Tweed I trust.
> Not unhappy at the thought of another series, now where is the Christmas special.


I was wondering this too


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

Ta for update people, am just rewatching lots more of the original on UKTV - as good as it always was.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ta for update people, am just rewatching lots more of the original on UKTV - as good as it always was.


Ooooh, I have the UKTV app on the smart tellybox so will be on those Christmas specials like shit to a sheep


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

they've got series 3 and 4 on there so about 20 of them (also the last of series 2 but I'm not sure how long that'll be up there still). I presume the early ones will be repeated soon.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> they've got series 3 and 4 on there so about 20 of them (also the last of series 2 but I'm not sure how long that'll be up there still). I presume the early ones will be repeated soon.


Some were (are?) on YouTube


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ta for update people, am just rewatching lots more of the original on UKTV - as good as it always was.



Same here, though not on UKTV.  The new one is good, but in a lot of ways it feels like a homage to the original, and in that case, why not just watch the original - complete with that lovely theme music and Robert Hardy playing Siegfried - and have done with it?!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

Almost agree, the new ones are special in a slightly different way though


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

Just watched the episode where they went off to war

Not a dry eye in the house


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes I saw that ta for reminder 

I think I might save this to christmas


----------



## kebabking (Dec 7, 2020)

They had one of the original episodes on last light - it was a foot and mouth outbreak story - and I was sat on the sofa crying my eyes out. I lived in Cumbria during the 2001 outbreak and the show somehow managed to convey some of the utter horror of it.

Not bad for Sunday night pre-watershed viewing - I love the new version, but I'm reminded of quite how good the old one was as well...


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 7, 2020)

..I cant wait to break out the 6 wale cords and fairisle jumper to settle in for a few days of Yorkshire Dales and countryside dreams.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

Santa in green   
Suspect he is drinking too much and front of the children


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2020)

The NEW Christmas special is GO on My5


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh Badgers did you miss it last night? See previous post   
All sloppy n womantic it were


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2020)

Was working late last night but seen it. 

Mawkish but great telly


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 24, 2020)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2020)

Very sloppy. Good comfort telly


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Haven't seen the new ones for a while but just watching the originals on UK TV (yes I know but it's free ). Did love them first time round and they stand up really well.
> 
> All Creatures Great and Small on UKTV Play for episode 2



On BBC1 again just watched episode 1 _again_ my I do love that series.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2021)

I saw Carol Drinkwater on the Richard E Grant travel show on iplayer , she now grows olives in France & writes books.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2021)

No surprises there. It's Christmas so I won't be watching 😁


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No surprises there. It's Christmas so I won't be watching 😁


----------

